# Interesting codes ..... 01435 - Brake Pressure Sensor 1 G201



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

first of all, my wife calls me, she said the ESP light came on and wont come off, so I had her scan the car and thats what she found ...
"Thursday, 20 January 2005, 18:41:22
VAG-COM Version: Release 409.0-US
Control Module Part Number: 1C0 907 379 M
Component and/or Version: ESP FRONT MK60 0102
Software Coding: 0019970
Work Shop Code: WSC 01266
1 Fault Found:
01435 - Brake Pressure Sensor 1 (G201)
008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
---------------------------------------------------------------------------"
She cleared the code and it didnt come back ..... what could cause that code ?
I checked on my Bentley CD and checked the block 005 it was at 0.2-0.21 with pedal not depressed so it checked out good ..... what could it be ?
Second code .... when I got home I checked everything and ... I got the famous "Engine speed Exceeded - Warranty Void" message ....... how can that be ??? that code wasnt there last week when I checked the car !!!
ps : its the first time that my car throws a code (the ABS/ESP light) at 34,000 miles !!!


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: Interesting codes ..... 01435 - Brake Pressure Sensor 1 G201 (71sbeetle)*

2003 VW Jetta Wagon GLS 1.8T 5 speed manual
Stock engine wise
GLI brakes all around


----------



## penclnck (Jan 27, 2003)

*Re: Interesting codes ..... 01435 - Brake Pressure Sensor 1 G201 (71sbeetle)*

5 speed manual... I guess that is how the void warrenty code got flagged... a misshift into say 3rd instead of 5th will make the RPMs scream and thus that fault happen.
Not sure what to tell you about the brake pressure sensor. I've not heard of them going bad, so if it does come back with that same DTC, I would susspect the wiring harness terminals for said sensor (be it at the sensor or at the ABS module). You could have a fretting issue and simply unplugging and replugging the terminal housings a few times will resolve the issue. Kind of like when a hard drive in a computer goes screwy and you simply unplug the ribbon cable and then plug it right back up and it works fine again.


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: Interesting codes ..... 01435 - Brake Pressure Sensor 1 G201 (penclnck)*


_Quote, originally posted by *penclnck* »_5 speed manual... I guess that is how the void warrenty code got flagged... a misshift into say 3rd instead of 5th will make the RPMs scream and thus that fault happen.
Not sure what to tell you about the brake pressure sensor. I've not heard of them going bad, so if it does come back with that same DTC, I would susspect the wiring harness terminals for said sensor (be it at the sensor or at the ABS module). You could have a fretting issue and simply unplugging and replugging the terminal housings a few times will resolve the issue. Kind of like when a hard drive in a computer goes screwy and you simply unplug the ribbon cable and then plug it right back up and it works fine again. 

well the following code came back again :
"Control Module Part Number: 1C0 907 379 M
Component and/or Version: ESP FRONT MK60 0102
Software Coding: 0019970
Work Shop Code: WSC 01266
1 Fault Found:
01435 - Brake Pressure Sensor 1 (G201)
008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
---------------------------------------------------------------------------"
So I will try what you said tonight http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif car is going to the dealer tomorrow at 9AM


----------



## 18Tdesign (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: Interesting codes ..... 01435 - Brake Pressure Sensor 1 G201 (71sbeetle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *71sbeetle* »_
1 Fault Found:
01435 - Brake Pressure Sensor 1 (G201)
008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent


bump, just had the same code pop up.
dealer said it is nothing..?
any resolve to this issue?


----------



## 1spooled337 (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: Interesting codes ..... 01435 - Brake Pressure Sensor 1 G201 (18Tdesign)*

Same here my girlfriends car just did this too. The traction control light came on and we couldnt get it to go off. I hooked up the vag-com to it and the same error came up. We've been having a problem with her abs for the past year. Every time they keep saying its just a wire that creates this. Go figure.














car is going into the shop tomm good luck!!


----------



## Ted Brogan (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Interesting codes ..... 01435 - Brake Pressure Sensor 1 G201 (1spooled337)*

pull the connector off the pressure sensor on the the master cylinder aswell as from the abs control module and put stabilant on the pins and plug them back in and you should be good to go i see it all the time at the dealer. Worst case i had to do an overlay harness on a few of them but its only 3 wires and about 6 inches so its not that hard. Hope this helps...


----------



## rickmdjetta16v (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: Interesting codes ..... 01435 - Brake Pressure Sensor 1 G201 (71sbeetle)*

do not go any further until you replace the brake light switch! the code for the pressure sender on the master cyl happens because the brake light switch and the pressure sender send out their respective signals and the ecu believes the brake light switch but thinks the pressure sender's lying, even though it's the other way around. I don't know why. I've even seen cars where the rear brakes seaize due to nothing more than a faulty brake light switch.


----------



## 18Tdesign (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: Interesting codes ..... 01435 - Brake Pressure Sensor 1 G201 (rickmdjetta16v)*

hmm. okay, so which is it?
no codes about the brake light switch. i have seen those before, but maybe the computer doesn't realize it?
i took it to the stealership and they said there was nothing wrong... even though, when I got it back home, it had the same code.








if it is an easy / cheap fix, like a $12 brake light switch, I would prefer to just do it myself. My time waiting at the stealer to get it fixed is worth more than $12..
..but TED BROGAN: I do not understand the whole wire and pull apart the brake situation. Could you please elaborate? i am still working on my brake knowledge. which and where are these connectors? and what is stabilant? sounds easy enough to do myself if i know where to start.
...in retrospect... i find it funny that even though my wife's car is still under warranty, i would rather fix it myself than to take it to the stealer.. too much hassle.. or maybe getting under das auto is too much fun..


----------



## JoeHydrickGTI (Aug 14, 2001)

*Re: Interesting codes ..... 01435 - Brake Pressure Sensor 1 G201 (18Tdesign)*

put a brake light switch in it! I would def start there and have fixed cars with this fault by replacing the switch. just dont push the plunger of the new switch down as it will be worthless at that point.
-joe


_Modified by JoeHydrickGTI at 5:05 AM 10-6-2006_


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: Interesting codes ..... 01435 - Brake Pressure Sensor 1 G201 (JoeHydrickGTI)*

replaced the brake light switch twice already and I still get the code sometimes (rarely but I still get it)


----------



## 18Tdesign (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: Interesting codes ..... 01435 - Brake Pressure Sensor 1 G201 (JoeHydrickGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JoeHydrickGTI* »_put a brake light switch in it! I would def start there and have fixed cars with this fault by replacing the switch. just dont push the plunger of the new switch down as it will be worthless at that point.
-joe


easy enough. done it on another car.
so what if that code still appears (like 71sbeetle said)
any other ideas?
thanks a million by the way! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vtraudt (Mar 1, 2010)

*Bad ABS Pressure Sensor, or bad brake light switch, or bad ABS module*

a) Bad sensor: where is it located (in my case: 2003 A6 2.7T auto)? What VAGcom block reads the sensor output value (want to log and see what it says)
b) Bad switch: wouldn't other symptoms show up? On an automatic, brake switch also locks shifter to come out of park for example. What tests?
c) Bad ABS module: while I have sent out 4-5 Audi/VW ABS modules over the last years for rebuild, none should the brake pressure switch code when they were bad.


----------

